# GM might have led the EV revolution



## bwilson4web (Mar 4, 2019)

As documented in “Who Killed the Electric Car,” GM made the EV1 and then crushed them. This led the Tesla founders to pickup the mantle GM dropped and now I have a Tesla Model 3.

Bob Wilson


----------



## JasonF (Oct 26, 2018)

They didn't lead it, they _humored_ it. Even to today, they still think customer demand for EV's is just a fad that will go away in a few years, and then they can get back to normal business as usual.


----------

